# donazione/dono obnuziale



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Come si chiama il dono/regalo che si dà in occasione di un matrimonio/sposalizio?

Precisazione:
Nei dizionari bilingui ho trovato "donazione/dono obnuziale". E' questo il termine generalmente usato, oppure esistono anche altri termini (più "colloquiali", per dire così ...) ?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## potolina

Ciao!!!   Solitamente (se intendi in maniera veramente colloquiale) io direi "regalo di nozze" 

P.S. non che sia scorretto, ma dono obnuziale è veramente   (nel senso che colloquialmente non si usa...almeno dalle mie parti, direi affatto!!!)


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Potolina, grazie .

Infatti, spontaneamente avevo pensato anch'io che "regalo di nozze" potrebbe andar bene, ma visto che non ho mai avuto l'occasione di regalare (ma neanche di ricevere) "doni obnuziali" in Italia, ho consultato due dizionari bilingui ed ho trovato solamente "donazione/dono obnuziale" ...


----------



## Youngfun

Nella nostra cultura, ai matrimoni facciamo letteralmente le "donazioni" nuziali (in denaro).


----------



## potolina

Youngfun said:


> Nella nostra cultura, ai matrimoni facciamo letteralmente le "donazioni" nuziali (in denaro).



Ciao! Sì, anche in Italia si fanno "donazioni" in denaro ai matrimoni (le cosiddette "buste", perché i soldi solitamente si mettono in una busta chiusa, tipo quelle delle lettere), ma comunque si parla di "regalo di nozze" (almeno, io non ho mai sentito "donazione" nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma non è che sia sbagliato   ).

Cioè, o "si regalano" i soldi, oppure se gli sposi fanno una "lista di nozze", si fanno regali (tipo bicchieri, tostapane, frullatore etc.) oppure ancora, ognuno regala quel che vuole!


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie potolina!
Quindi posso dire "Ho fatto un regalo di nozze di 300 euro agli sposi"? Oppure è meglio dire "Come regalo di nozze, ho regalato agli sposi una busta con 300 euro"?
(da noi 300 euro per conoscenti non molto stretti, per parenti stretti si spazia anche sui 1000-1500 euro )
Poi, per lo spirito pragmatico cinese, suole che le parenti femmine della sposa le regalino un nuovo completo da letto (copriletto, cuscini, lenzuola, coperte, ecc.). 

Purtroppo, spesso i dizionari traducono usando termini datati, obsleti o eccessivamente letterari.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Amico Fra!

Concordo con quanto detto e ti faccio solo una piccola nota: sposalizio non si può sentire! Lo sposalizio è solo quello della Vergine di Raffaello (o del Perugino a seconda dei gusti)


----------



## ohbice

_Ho donato agli sposi 300 euro _è sufficiente, credo.
Anche se in Italia una frase come questa può suscitare qualche commento malevolo (di solito l'entità della cifra donata è un dettaglio da tenere riservato, altrimenti si riscia di passare per esibizionisti).

@giginho: mi spiace tu dica così, per me _sposalizio _è parola poeticissima (con la sposa messa nel risalto maggiore).


----------



## giginho

Bice, penso che sia una questione di gusti....per me è orrido come termine....non so dire perché ma lo trovo antiquato, tetro e anche un po' triste!


----------



## olaszinho

I miei genitori dicono spesso "andare a un sposalizio". Certo, il termine sta cadendo in disuso, ma non si dovrebbe mai dire: "quel termine non si può sentire" solo perché magari non è utilizzato nella zona in cui si vive o è percepito come troppo letterario o arcaico.


----------



## giginho

olaszinho said:


> I miei genitori dicono spesso "andare a un sposalizio". Certo, il termine sta cadendo in disuso, ma non si dovrebbe mai dire: "quel termine non si può sentire" solo perché magari non è utilizzato nella zona in cui si vive o è percepito come troppo letterario o arcaico.



Io infatti dico che non si può sentire perché non mi piace, non perchè lo trovi particolarmente arcaico....


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... sposalizio non si può sentire! ...


Per cui lo avevo scritto e non pronuciato 

Di più, man mano anche il matrimonio sta cadendo in disuso ...


----------



## giginho

Francis, minchino!!!!! (e l'apostrofo???? eheheheh)


Sposalizio non lo si può leggere!!!!


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Infatti, spontaneamente avevo pensato anch'io che "regalo di nozze" potrebbe andar bene, ma visto che non ho mai avuto l'occasione di regalare (ma neanche di ricevere) "doni obnuziali" in Italia, ho consultato due dizionari bilingui ed ho trovato solamente "donazione/dono obnuziale" ...


Francis, personalmente non avevo mai sentito _*ob*nuziale_. Vedo sul Treccani che "è usato spec. nel linguaggio giur., nella locuz. _donazione o_. (con espressione lat. _donatio ob nuptias_)". Insomma, non so quale termine hai cercato nell'altra lingua dei dizionari bilingui, ma la soluzione proposta non appartiene certo al linguaggio di ogni giorno...!


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... Insomma, non so quale termine hai cercato nell'altra lingua dei dizionari bilingui, ma la soluzione proposta non appartiene certo al linguaggio di ogni giorno...!


Ho cercato l'espressione corrispondente slovacca e ungherese nei dizionari online, ma il risultato mi sembrava un po' "pesante" ... (per cui la mia domanda).


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Ho cercato l'espressione corrispondente slovacca e ungherese nei dizionari online, ma il risultato mi sembrava un po' "pesante" ... (per cui la mia domanda).



E infatti hai fatto bene a chiedere, vuol dire che ti eri già reso conto che non erano espressioni colloquiali... ma da madrelingua è facile parlare!  
Anche perché le opzioni da te proposte non sono errate a livello grammaticale, sono solo meno usate... e "sposalizio", per quanto possa risultare obsoleto, in alcune parti d'Italia (porto la mia esperienza) è normalmente usato...


----------



## Youngfun

oh said:


> Anche se in Italia una frase come questa può suscitare qualche commento malevolo (di solito l'entità della cifra donata è un dettaglio da tenere riservato, altrimenti si riscia di passare per esibizionisti).


Grazie.  Non ci avevo pensato. Invece da noi è diverso perché gli invitati spesso si mettonoo d'accordo tra di loro sull'importo della donazione.


----------

